# The Tren Maya Might Actually Happen?



## Anderson (Dec 16, 2018)

Link below.  Basically, AMLO appears to be following through on the Yucatan passenger rail project.  It probably doesn't hurt that most of the states involved went for AMLO by very wide margins (he seems to have run up around 90% of valid votes cast in Tabasco, for example).

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-46588042


----------



## cirdan (May 28, 2021)

It seems that part of the project will re-use abandoned freight ROW (I understand all remaining railroad activity on the peninsula was stopped in 2005 following hurricane damage, but the importance of railroads was already much diminished previous to this due to closure of mines, which were the main source of traffic). Other parts of the new system will be new build following freeway ROW. Trains will run at speeds of up to 100mph.

Besides the passenger service, there are also plans to revive freight service to serve agriculture.

The passenger service is expected to boost tourism.

It would seem several sections of the project are currently on hold due to legal disputes concerning indigenous groups, whose land will be affected.

Other sections are apparently already under construction, although I have had some difficulty finding confirmation of this.

Nevertheless, this hasn't prevented Alstom being awarded a contract to build the trains.

Winner announced for Mayan Train rolling stock and systems contract (railwaypro.com)


----------



## Mailliw (May 30, 2021)

I wonder what type of trainsets Alstom is going to produce?


----------



## cirdan (Jun 10, 2021)

Mailliw said:


> I wonder what type of trainsets Alstom is going to produce?



Alstom X'trapolis

Alstom to provide X’trapolis fleet for Mayan Train project | International Railway Journal (railjournal.com)


----------



## Mailliw (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks. I didn't realize there would be sleeper trains too.


----------



## railiner (Jun 10, 2021)

Now if they could only extend the service all the way across Mexico, that would be nice...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 10, 2021)

railiner said:


> Now if they could only extend the service all the way across Mexico, that would be nice...


Especially the Aztec Eagle connecting with the Texas Eagle @ Laredo, which should continue from San Antonio, or a have a Stub Train if the Eagle ever goes Daily between CHI and LAX.


----------

